# numbness on left side of face



## Nicole_in_somd

my Best friend that I have known forever was in the store the other day when all of a sudden the left side of her face went numb. She said her lips felt like a bee stung them or that she went to the dentist and had blurry vision on one eye.

I took her to St Marys ER.
Where she waited for almost 4 hours until someone saw her and admitted her.

She stayed in the hopsital for 4 days going through every test you could think of.

They told her that she may have MS. She may have lupus, she may have just an infection from the cut.

Then they let her go home. 

has anyone in here gone through this or know someone that did?


----------



## Nickel

Did they give her a course of action or anything?  She should probably see her doctor and push for a diagnosis.


----------



## clippa

*why the long wait?*

Why did she have to wait 4 hours in the ER? It was lot of people  there?


----------



## ocean733

Is one side of her face drooping?  Bells Palsy?


----------



## sunflower

clippa said:
			
		

> Why did she have to wait 4 hours in the ER? It was lot of people there?


 
Try waiting 6 hours  Just to be seen


----------



## onebdzee

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> my Best friend that I have known forever was in the store the other day when all of a sudden the left side of her face went numb. She said her lips felt like a bee stung them or that she went to the dentist and had blurry vision on one eye.



Did they test her for a mild stroke?

http://www.healthline.com/adamconte...rm=Stroke+symptoms&ask_return=Stroke#symptoms


----------



## meangirl

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Did they test her for a mild stroke?
> 
> http://www.healthline.com/adamcontent/stroke?utm_medium=ask&utm_source=smart&utm_campaign=article_toc&utm_term=Stroke+symptoms&ask_return=Stroke#symptoms


 
That was my first thought.  I would definitely go see another doctor!


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Nickel said:
			
		

> Did they give her a course of action or anything?  She should probably see her doctor and push for a diagnosis.



that is another story
all those tests and around 8 that night they come in tell her that she has been discharged and needs to leave.

She had no ride, because I took her in and she told them it was late and may not find a ride home but they said that she needed to work on that.

they gave her two papers, a prescription and that was it.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

clippa said:
			
		

> Why did she have to wait 4 hours in the ER? It was lot of people  there?




Not as many as usual...they were waiting to figure out what to do I guess....I am not sure...she sat there from 8 and was taken to a room around 12.


----------



## meangirl

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> that is another story
> all those tests and around 8 that night they come in tell her that she has been discharged and needs to leave.
> 
> She had no ride, because I took her in and she told them it was late and may not find a ride home but they said that she needed to work on that.
> 
> they gave her two papers, a prescription and that was it.


 
What did they prescribe? They didn't say at all what it was??


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

ocean733 said:
			
		

> Is one side of her face drooping?  Bells Palsy?



nope


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

onebdzee said:
			
		

> Did they test her for a mild stroke?
> 
> http://www.healthline.com/adamconte...rm=Stroke+symptoms&ask_return=Stroke#symptoms



They said it might  be TIA


----------



## TNA

Too hard of a molly whopping?


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

meangirl said:
			
		

> What did they prescribe? They didn't say at all what it was??




I am not kidding, they pushed this poor woman out the door.

We asked the pharmacy what the drugs were for and one is for high blood pressure. the other for migrane.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

TNA said:
			
		

> Too hard of a molly whopping?



???????


----------



## Angel

Severe Sinus issues can cause the same thing.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Angel said:
			
		

> Severe Sinus issues can cause the same thing.




really? hmmmm like an infection?


----------



## Angel

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> really? hmmmm like an infection?


My best friend called me early one morning with the same symptoms your friend had.  My initial thought was a stroke, but I didn't say that (for fear of scaring the crap out of her and the fact that I'm a hypochondriac) and suggested she go to the ER immediately.  They diagnosed her with a Sinus Infection, prescribed her some medicines and before we knew it she was good as new.  I'm not saying that is or isn't the same thing your friend is going through, but it's a thought.


----------



## mv_princess

ocean733 said:
			
		

> Is one side of her face drooping?  Bells Palsy?


 Sounds like that to me, infact I am gettin mine back again...

If you have questions please ask...


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Angel said:
			
		

> My best friend called me early one morning with the same symptoms your friend had.  My initial thought was a stroke, but I didn't say that (for fear of scaring the crap out of her and the fact that I'm a hypochondriac) and suggested she go to the ER immediately.  They diagnosed her with a Sinus Infection, prescribed her some medicines and before we knew it she was good as new.  I'm not saying that is or isn't the same thing your friend is going through, but it's a thought.




 thanks. I am hoping that it is something like that. hows your friend doing now...good I hope


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Sounds like that to me, infact I am gettin mine back again...
> 
> If you have questions please ask...




what happened? how long did it last? what caused it?

ok that is enough for now.


----------



## Angel

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> thanks. I am hoping that it is something like that. hows your friend doing now...good I hope


My friend is doing well.  The meds cured all.  I hope your friends diagnosis is as simple as sinuses.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Angel said:
			
		

> My friend is doing well.  The meds cured all.  I hope your friends diagnosis is as simple as sinuses.




thanks and so do I. I guess that if the tests should something they would not have released her the way they did.

I will keep you all posted...thanks for all the help


----------



## Bay_Kat

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> my Best friend that I have known forever was in the store the other day when all of a sudden the left side of her face went numb. She said her lips felt like a bee stung them or that she went to the dentist and had blurry vision on one eye.
> 
> I took her to St Marys ER.
> Where she waited for almost 4 hours until someone saw her and admitted her.
> 
> She stayed in the hopsital for 4 days going through every test you could think of.
> 
> They told her that she may have MS. She may have lupus, she may have just an infection from the cut.
> 
> Then they let her go home.
> 
> has anyone in here gone through this or know someone that did?


I had this once during a pregnancy (9 years ago) and the doctor told me it was a combination of the baby laying on a certain nerve and the onset of a migrane headache, it also included a strange sort of tunnel vision. I haven't had it since then but if it ever happens again, I'd see a doctor right away.


----------



## mv_princess

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> what happened? how long did it last? what caused it?
> 
> ok that is enough for now.


My ear drained real bad...then a couple days later my face went numb, thus causing the dropping effect...
It lasted a couple of weeks, about 6. With heavy meds.
chicken pocs in the ear...


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

mv_princess said:
			
		

> My ear drained real bad...then a couple days later my face went numb, thus causing the dropping effect...
> It lasted a couple of weeks, about 6. With heavy meds.
> chicken pocs in the ear...



did you have anything with the lips?


----------



## mv_princess

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> did you have anything with the lips?


 Yup. bells palsy can work differently with different people. But generally it will cause numbness, not much pain...So I find the lip thing to be strange, but then it can effect everyone differently. 

I would ask for a steriod treatment, it's only a few days and should help


----------



## unixpirate

ocean733 said:
			
		

> Is one side of her face drooping?  Bells Palsy?







 My son had that when he was younger. It went away


----------



## Bay_Kat

mv_princess said:
			
		

> My ear drained real bad...then a couple days later my face went numb, thus causing the dropping effect...
> It lasted a couple of weeks, about 6. With heavy meds.
> chicken pocs in the ear...



I had chicken pox when I was 27 and I was miserable, the worst thing I can think of going through.  I had them everywhere, and I mean EVERYWHERE!  The ones in the ears were the worst.  I thought I had them as a kid, but talked to my older siblings who were at least 4 years older than me (I was the baby of 8) and they say I never had them.  Go figure.


----------



## mv_princess

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> I had chicken pox when I was 27 and I was miserable, the worst thing I can think of going through.  I had them everywhere, and I mean EVERYWHERE!  The ones in the ears were the worst.  I thought I had them as a kid, but talked to my older siblings who were at least 4 years older than me (I was the baby of 8) and they say I never had them.  Go figure.


 Getting them when you are older is much worse....I never got the out break like everyone else did. But then i also had shingles at the same time...


----------



## Bay_Kat

mv_princess said:
			
		

> Getting them when you are older is much worse....I never got the out break like everyone else did. But then i also had shingles at the same time...



That's terrible, my sister in law had those and she said they are very painful.  What a horrible thing to go through.  

Yes chicken pox are bad at an older age and I really thought I was going to die it was that bad, I had never felt so sick in my life.


----------



## mv_princess

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> That's terrible, my sister in law had those and she said they are very painful.  What a horrible thing to go through.
> 
> Yes chicken pox are bad at an older age and I really thought I was going to die it was that bad, I had never felt so sick in my life.


 the only good thing was that Because of the Bells Palsy i didn't have any pain they cancelled each other out, which is a great thing for a 9 yr old


----------



## bcp

usagent said:
			
		

> That happened to my girlfriends face once. I'd used Chloraseptic to prolong my erection.



 wouldnt it have worked better if you would have sprayed it on your tool instead of her face?


----------



## clippa

Nicole in somd, 
Let us know how she doing. I wish her quick recovery!


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

clippa said:
			
		

> Nicole in somd,
> Let us know how she doing. I wish her quick recovery!




I will. I feel so sorry for her, not knowing is the worse thing. Now she is afraid to go anywhere in fear she will have another attack.

Her poor children, are worried too. I wish they would have found something out at the hospital or in the very least explain to her the results of the tests and what the next steps are.


----------



## GeezLouise

Bay_Kat said:
			
		

> I had this once during a pregnancy (9 years ago) and the doctor told me it was a combination of the baby laying on a certain nerve and the onset of a migrane headache, it also included a strange sort of tunnel vision. I haven't had it since then but if it ever happens again, I'd see a doctor right away.



I had the same thing happen to me when I was pregnant a couple of years ago....they told me the same thing, that the baby was on a nerve along with the onset of a migraine. 

Then it happened again about a year after I had my first episode when I wasn't pregnant.  They did an MRI of my brain and they did find out that I had severe sinusitis. My numbness/tingling extended down my one arm though during both episodes.  They also said that migraines can do that.  Very scary stuff.  I would have your friend see her normal doctor and ask they do an MRI.  :shrug:


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

GeezLouise said:
			
		

> I had the same thing happen to me when I was pregnant a couple of years ago....they told me the same thing, that the baby was on a nerve along with the onset of a migraine.
> 
> Then it happened again about a year after I had my first episode when I wasn't pregnant.  They did an MRI of my brain and they did find out that I had severe sinusitis. My numbness/tingling extended down my one arm though during both episodes.  They also said that migraines can do that.  Very scary stuff.  I would have your friend see her normal doctor and ask they do an MRI.  :shrug:




I think you are right. I spoke to her this morning and she said that he left side of the face is getting that feeling again. I think it is a inection, whihc her blood tests showed.

I guess my question is if she had an infection then why did the hospital fail to give her antibiotics?

Weird.

If only they had taken the time to talk to her. She was  so out of it that she could not gain her composure long enough to ask questions

she is looking for a good doctor now that will listen and knows what they are talking about.

Anybody know of a good Doctor in this area? Someone mentioned cafferty


----------



## jp2854

I go to dr. schmidt shes good and she actually listens.  if she needs an ent dr daley (spelling) is good too.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

jp2854 said:
			
		

> I go to dr. schmidt shes good and she actually listens.  if she needs an ent dr daley (spelling) is good too.




thanks can you tell me where they are located or a phone number?


----------



## Pete

ocean733 said:
			
		

> Is one side of her face drooping?  Bells Palsy?


My grandma had that.


----------



## bcp

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> I guess my question is if she had an infection then why did the hospital fail to give her antibiotics?


 first was if viral or bacterial? was it something that the body could fight on its own?

 antibiotics work with bacterial infections only. they will not be prescribed for a virus. At this point, the best method for treating virus is to treat the symptoms and wait for the body to beat it on its own. (think colds)

Bells palsy is a swelling of the facial nerve and can be caused by either a bacterial infection, or a viral infection, or an injury. 

 so, basically, if they found an infection and they did not suggest antibiotics, chances are that the infection is viral in nature and her body will just have to take care of it on its own.


 hope she feels better soon.


----------



## sockgirl77

jp2854 said:
			
		

> I go to dr. schmidt shes good and she actually listens.  if she needs an ent dr daley (spelling) is good too.


Dr. Schmidt is wonderful. I have tumors on my pituitary gland, throat, and inner cheek. She was my doc for 6 years and monitored them. In fact, I was having vision and migrane problems. She was the doc that finally figured out what was wrong with me. She ordered the MRI that found the tumor on my pituitary gland. She also was the doc that diagnosed me with PCOS and diabetes. After going through several docs with no answers and and damn near thinking that I was just going crazy, she finally was my angel.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

bcp said:
			
		

> first was if viral or bacterial? was it something that the body could fight on its own?
> 
> antibiotics work with bacterial infections only. they will not be prescribed for a virus. At this point, the best method for treating virus is to treat the symptoms and wait for the body to beat it on its own. (think colds)
> 
> Bells palsy is a swelling of the facial nerve and can be caused by either a bacterial infection, or a viral infection, or an injury.
> 
> so, basically, if they found an infection and they did not suggest antibiotics, chances are that the infection is viral in nature and her body will just have to take care of it on its own.
> 
> 
> hope she feels better soon.



thanks but she is not sure and we placed calls in to the hospital to find out

she cut her foot about a month ago, it healed but healed slowly and her foot was in a lot of pain. It was a rabbit hutch she cut it on...

She went to er on sunday and they told her she had cellulitits (nit sureof spelling) but they did not take any blood or urnie samples to determine that.

Put her on antibiotics and sent her home.

She took them and when she went out tuesday to get some milk she had that attack and went back to ER that is when they put her in and did all those tests.

the only thing they did tell her was that her count was at 70 and the norm is 20 and that there is an infection...nothing after that.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> Dr. Schmidt is wonderful. I have tumors on my pituitary gland, throat, and inner cheek. She was my doc for 6 years and monitored them. In fact, I was having vision and migrane problems. She was the doc that finally figured out what was wrong with me. She ordered the MRI that found the tumor on my pituitary gland. She also was the doc that diagnosed me with PCOS and diabetes. After going through several docs with no answers and and damn near thinking that I was just going crazy, she finally was my angel.




\can I please have her number?


----------



## sockgirl77

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> \can I please have her number?


She's moved since I've been left. Google it or look in the phone book. :shrug:


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

> She's moved since I've been left. Google it or look in the phone book. :shrug:




I did and no luck. thanks anyway.


----------



## wkndbeacher

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> my Best friend that I have known forever was in the store the other day when all of a sudden the left side of her face went numb. She said her lips felt like a bee stung them or that she went to the dentist and had blurry vision on one eye.
> 
> I took her to St Marys ER.
> Where she waited for almost 4 hours until someone saw her and admitted her.
> 
> She stayed in the hopsital for 4 days going through every test you could think of.
> 
> They told her that she may have MS. She may have lupus, she may have just an infection from the cut.
> 
> Then they let her go home.
> 
> has anyone in here gone through this or know someone that did?




Im so sorry, my prayers are with her, that she may be get better or be cured of whatever is causing the issues. btw, I think someone im box is full


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Pete said:
			
		

> My grandma had that.


----------



## Nickel

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

>


 I did a quick google on Bell's Palsy, and it does mention tingling around the lips on onset.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

wkndbeacher said:
			
		

> Im so sorry, my prayers are with her, that she may be get better or be cured of whatever is causing the issues. btw, I think someone im box is full




thanks I hope so. She and I went out this morning to get some fresh air and some coffee and the same thing happened again. I talked her through it and it was quite a while before that feeling started to let up a little.

She said it feels as if she went to the dentist and her whole face was shot up with novacaine.


----------



## Nickel

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> thanks I hope so. She and I went out this morning to get some fresh air and some coffee and the same thing happened again. I talked her through it and it was quite a while before that feeling started to let up a little.
> 
> She said it feels as if she went to the dentist and her whole face was shot up with novacaine.


 Does she still have her wisdom teeth?  It's a long shot, but one of them could be infected (they never stop "growing", and are very prone to cavities).


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Nickel said:
			
		

> Does she still have her wisdom teeth?  It's a long shot, but one of them could be infected (they never stop "growing", and are very prone to cavities).



that is weird you saying that...she does have a broken tooth and that gets infected off and on...maybe....


----------



## oldman

sunflower said:
			
		

> Try waiting 6 hours  Just to be seen



When I was in really bad shape a couple years ago I had a friend take me to the emergency room.  He bald faced lied to them telling them I was on my last legs and he wrote it on the papers they gave him.  Within 1/2 hour I was admitted.  Just maybe an idea to get admitted/seen a little faster.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

oldman said:
			
		

> When I was in really bad shape a couple years ago I had a friend take me to the emergency room.  He bald faced lied to them telling them I was on my last legs and he wrote it on the papers they gave him.  Within 1/2 hour I was admitted.  Just maybe an idea to get admitted/seen a little faster.




I will keep that in mind next time. I will be sure to pass that along to her too.


----------



## Collette

That's horrible!  it sounds like it could be bells palsy(spelling?).  She should go see a neurologist and asap.  Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Collette said:
			
		

> That's horrible!  it sounds like it could be bells palsy(spelling?).  She should go see a neurologist and asap.  Hope she feels better soon.



thanks and she is...


----------



## Collette

Your welcome!  Let us know what happens!  Good luck.


----------



## bcp

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> thanks I hope so. She and I went out this morning to get some fresh air and some coffee and the same thing happened again. I talked her through it and it was quite a while before that feeling started to let up a little.
> 
> She said it feels as if she went to the dentist and her whole face was shot up with novacaine.



 are you saying that this numbness just comes and goes for no reason and without warning?

 if so.

 tell her to make her doctors do a cat scan, or an MRI on her neck vertibrae, specifically the 7th. have them look for a nerve that might be pinched.

 cant see a virus causing it to come and go like that.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

bcp said:
			
		

> are you saying that this numbness just comes and goes for no reason and without warning?
> 
> if so.
> 
> tell her to make her doctors do a cat scan, or an MRI on her neck vertibrae, specifically the 7th. have them look for a nerve that might be pinched.
> 
> cant see a virus causing it to come and go like that.




yeah it does come and go..she has a horrible pain in her left ear too. Pressure on the sides of her head when this starts up.

She is going for a MRI and a MRA wednesday.

She is also on strong anitbiotics for the cut on her foot I hope that does not have bad side effects.


----------



## anniemay

My grandmother went through something similar, it was a stroke.


----------



## jetmonkey

clippa said:
			
		

> Why did she have to wait 4 hours in the ER? It was lot of people  there?


because of insurance


----------



## Mrgaritavill

Does she have braces? I had something similar happen when I was younger and had braces. At first they couldnt figure out why the side of my face was numb and swollen, but they eventually figured out that it was like an infected duct in my cheek or something from the braces. Antibiotics fixed it.


----------



## BS Gal

A guy I know had the same symptoms this a.m.  Lip is numb and drooping.  He's at the ER right now.


----------



## migtig

jetmonkey said:
			
		

> because of insurance


 When I broke my nose, busted up my face and needed all those stitches, was throwing up blood because I so much of it was running down my throat,nose into my stomach, and there was nobody in the waiting room, and I had great health insurance - those asses made me wait 5 hours.  St. Mary's hospital is incompetent.  After that experience there, I have sworn if anything ever happened again, I'd rather go across the county line.


----------



## camily

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/Facial-Problems-Noninjury-Topic-Overview
Interesting. Also, I have a friend who was on the pill for years. her husband just has a vasectomy so she is no longer on the pill. She was experiencing the same type of symptoms includingthe facial numbness. Turns out it is/was her body reacting to the sudden loss of hormone from the pill after so many years.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

anniemay said:
			
		

> My grandmother went through something similar, it was a stroke.



what were her symptoms?


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

jetmonkey said:
			
		

> because of insurance




???


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

BS Gal said:
			
		

> A guy I know had the same symptoms this a.m.  Lip is numb and drooping.  He's at the ER right now.




I hope he is okay...please keep us posted.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

migtig said:
			
		

> When I broke my nose, busted up my face and needed all those stitches, was throwing up blood because I so much of it was running down my throat,nose into my stomach, and there was nobody in the waiting room, and I had great health insurance - those asses made me wait 5 hours.  St. Mary's hospital is incompetent.  After that experience there, I have sworn if anything ever happened again, I'd rather go across the county line.



Civista is worse.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

camily said:
			
		

> http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/Facial-Problems-Noninjury-Topic-Overview
> Interesting. Also, I have a friend who was on the pill for years. her husband just has a vasectomy so she is no longer on the pill. She was experiencing the same type of symptoms includingthe facial numbness. Turns out it is/was her body reacting to the sudden loss of hormone from the pill after so many years.



great post camily. the link had a lot of great info


----------



## jp2854

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> great post camily. the link had a lot of great info


nichole check your pm's i sent u one with some information in it.


----------



## Angel

Do we know what's going on with your friend yet?


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Angel said:
			
		

> Do we know what's going on with your friend yet?



She has a MRI/MRA scheduled for Monday. She is feeling better though.

The Doctors are waiting until all the tests are completed until they tell her anything.


----------

